# New Datamine for next update! [Heavy Spoilers!]



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2018)

New Villagers- https://imgur.com/a/z8GoB
New Essence & Amenities- https://imgur.com/a/hDERP
New Camper Designs- https://imgur.com/a/nuhgD
New Clothing- https://imgur.com/a/f9kLy
New Furniture- https://imgur.com/a/dOWuS
New Flooring & Wallpaper- https://imgur.com/a/XOPfp
Gothic Rose Festival- https://imgur.com/a/BINXP
Valentine's Day Item- https://imgur.com/a/LzfDU
New Freind's List Feature- https://i.imgur.com/u0QqxSu.png


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 27, 2018)

Stitches! Yes!

Even though I manged to complete the Rover event, Im not impressed with another gardening event so soon... Not only was it stressful and time consuming, Im also really starting to understand how cross pollination works, and want to get some of that going. No room or time if I have a garden full of Gothic roses...


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Stitches! Yes!
> 
> Even though I manged to complete the Rover event, Im not impressed with another gardening event so soon... Not only was it stressful and time consuming, Im also really starting to understand how cross pollination works, and want to get some of that going. No room or time if I have a garden full of Gothic roses...



I also read in another datamine that the catch rates for this event are higher than the previous one, so even if you don't want to waste all of your garden space you should still be able to get some of the event items even with only using half


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 27, 2018)

*P I E T R O*​
I really hope he's not level 40 or something, I'm only level 35


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 27, 2018)

Yay thxs for sharing!!!and I'm so so excited about stitches my favorite character!!!!!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 27, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I also read in another datamine that the catch rates for this event are higher than the previous one, so even if you don't want to waste all of your garden space you should still be able to get some of the event items even with only using half



Haha. "Some". All or nothing for me Im afraid. Speaking of which, anyone else notice some of their most active friends stopped being active after the butterfly event? Like not getting all the furniture caused them to rage quit?

That would be me. Ha.

I do hope youre right about the catch rates. I managed it. But the pressure kind of sucked the fun out of it.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Haha. "Some". All or nothing for me Im afraid. Speaking of which, anyone else notice some of their most active friends stopped being active after the butterfly event? Like not getting all the furniture caused them to rage quit?
> 
> That would be me. Ha.
> 
> I do hope youre right about the catch rates. I managed it. But the pressure kind of sucked the fun out of it.



I’m the same way tbh, if I didn’t get all of the furniture I’d probably have no motivation to play the game. But if I can find the catch rates again I’ll post the in the main post


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 27, 2018)

I am excited for all the new stuff. But. I just got my garden sorted. I’m going to have to try and get some seeds for my rarer tulips and pansies so I can harvest then replant. That’s annoying. I never really took note of my flowers’ genealogy so I’m a little lost as to what I’ll get at cross pollination. But the roses look so cool and I love bats!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 28, 2018)

I thought hip meant like "Hippy and Greaser like" But their meaning for it must mean "Enchanted, Fun and Dream"


----------



## J087 (Jan 28, 2018)

Update is planned for the 30th
Perhaps with a Host the Most?


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm super excited about this Gothic Rose event!! my a e s t h e t i c 
i just rlly hope they've sorted the catch rates, because i was super bummed about being just 6 butterflies off finishing Rover but didn't manage it


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't like any of the furniture for Lottie's GRF but the Gothic fusion roses look amazing. But why is Lottie doing this? (Did Digby go goth... and Lottie is trying to impress him?!?!)


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 28, 2018)

yaaaaaassssssssss

I finally get my baby Bob!!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 28, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I don't like any of the furniture for Lottie's GRF but the Gothic fusion roses look amazing. But why is Lottie doing this? (Did Digby go goth... and Lottie is trying to impress him?!?!)



I was wondering why it was Lottie too, I feel like they missed a great opportunity to put Katrina in the game


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 28, 2018)

No complaints here! I'm looking forward to this update!


----------



## Gir (Jan 28, 2018)

AH Stitches!! Can't wait to have him in my camp, I like the other villagers being added as well. 

I really like the clothing in the new gardening event too, and the ghost sofa thing looks really cute.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 28, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Haha. "Some". All or nothing for me Im afraid. Speaking of which, anyone else notice some of their most active friends stopped being active after the butterfly event? Like not getting all the furniture caused them to rage quit?
> 
> That would be me. Ha.
> 
> I do hope youre right about the catch rates. I managed it. But the pressure kind of sucked the fun out of it.



Sadly, I've noticed this as well. I haven't removed anyone yet in hopes that they just need a few days due to event burn out, but if they don't come back, it's looking like I may have 10-15 people to remove from my friends list. 

I am both excited and nervous for this update. I REALLY hope they did listen to our feedback like they said they did on Twitter and made the Lottie event more balanced. I'll still be dedicating my full garden to the event, which will put me farther back on my hybrids, but they can wait, Lottie cannot!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 28, 2018)

My opinion of the dev team is that they have been really excellent at listening to fan feedback so far. Id be inclined anyway to think they would do it, but the fact they have actually said they will listen gives me confidence in them. They havnt really given me reason to feel let down so far. Though, when they do, youll probably have to bump me off the bottom of your friend list too...

RIP COCO. Your market box was always well stocked and sold at 3 for 60. Im sorry I didnt share more butterflies with you but you werent as reliable at giving them back as the people I added from here, Meatlocker, the Japanese guy with orange hair, and the Japanese girl whose kanji kind of looks like it says "DDT". You will be sorely missed. 

I submitted a feedback about how the new update makes the visitor list come up in the wrong order. Hopefully they listen to that before the event or that's going to be a minor inconvenience, and Im a nerd so my outrage is usually completely disproportionate to the slight committed...

Im trying to get some purebred tulips for my garden. Seeing as last time I completed the Rover event with three flowers left unharvested at all times (for shares) I reckon I'll have enough space for both them and the event.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 28, 2018)

Only one non popular villager.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 28, 2018)

Alien. said:


> Only one non popular villager.


Well, Pietro is semi-popular.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm excited for the Gothic rose event! Didn't play much of the Rover event so looking forward to this one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 28, 2018)

I love all the work Nintendo is putting into this game, but I'm honestly exhausted with all the new stuff.  I'm one of those people who feels like they have to collect everything no matter what game it is, but it's impossible for ACC.  I just can't get enough materials to craft the stuff I want and I'm too broke to buy leaf tickets.  The enjoyment has gone away for me because new stuff is coming out too fast and I have no way of obtaining it.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I love all the work Nintendo is putting into this game, but I'm honestly exhausted with all the new stuff.  I'm one of those people who feels like they have to collect everything no matter what game it is, but it's impossible for ACC.  I just can't get enough materials to craft the stuff I want and I'm too broke to buy leaf tickets.  The enjoyment has gone away for me because new stuff is coming out too fast and I have no way of obtaining it.



Id like to confirm that it isnt quite impossible. There has been room, just, to make headway on everything that was in there from launch as well as the new stuff without buying tickets. But it has taken up all my gaming time since launch. So Im not saying youre wrong about the rate of new stuff. Less would be better. But it does seem to have been very carefully calculated so that you can do it all for free, just as long as you let Nintendo take over your life and soul...


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know if someone posted this but here it is


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 28, 2018)

That is extremely interesting, but without knowing the catch rates for the first event we cant know how much easier we can expect it to be...

That said, while spawning and catching a gold bat (for lack of a better name) looks tough, once its shared it looks like it'll be pretty easy to catch it back and forth with a 95% catch rate...

Looks like. Unless gold butterflies were the same...

Damn. So nervous.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 28, 2018)

YES STITCHES, FINALLY!!!

My time to resume playing has come!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2018)

My tiny black goth heart is weeping tears of joy!!! I'm also just stoked for roses in general! Can't wait to get a bunch of the baskets to decorate with!


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 29, 2018)

Also, I was really wishes for roses a few days ago whilst planning for my Valentine's decor... prayer answered!


----------



## joelmm (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I love all the work Nintendo is putting into this game, but I'm honestly exhausted with all the new stuff.  I'm one of those people who feels like they have to collect everything no matter what game it is, but it's impossible for ACC.  I just can't get enough materials to craft the stuff I want and I'm too broke to buy leaf tickets.  The enjoyment has gone away for me because new stuff is coming out too fast and I have no way of obtaining it.



I completely agree with you. I think that between event and event they should leave at least a week of rest.


----------



## J087 (Jan 29, 2018)

Right now everyone is all 

But when you can't catch butterflies or bats everyone goes 

It's like a circle of life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

sweet man! hope they will let us add a 2nd carpet soon too


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 29, 2018)

This is probably a dumb question, but does anyone know when this event is supposed to start?

Nevermind!  I just discovered under another post that this doesn't start 'till Feb. 1.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Feb 2, 2018)

Augh, Pietro. Mr. Steal Your Gurl. There's still a great deal of things that I want in the game, most importantly my Blue Cap, Harmonious amenities, and Lolly.

That'd be hilarious if all three were released in a single update, and the aforementioned villager had a Harmonious appeal. I mean, she WAS on King KK's cover.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Update: Wow, this isn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be!  It's quite easy to earn flowers and catch bats.  My catch rate has been very good so far.  Great job on this one, Nintendo.


----------

